# E81 msport some days quicker than others



## Lloyd1991 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi my first post on this site 

I have a e81 118d m sport remapped to roughly 190bhp-200-bhp

I’m not sure what is happening,sometimes I can get in the car and it pulls all the way through hard and other times feels very sluggish as if the turbo is not as responsive.
I’ve had it de carbon I’ve tried fuel additives for dpf etc, I was just wondering if someone else had a similar issue and could point me in the right direction, I feel as in the mornings I can pull off and the turbo will kick in very hard almost as if something was stuck and then it’s released so it’s a very abrupt hit and then after 5-10 mins it’s gradual 

thanks again


----------

